# Class 66



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi,Ive got a HGK class 66 with 10 double container flat cars for sale ore trade for something else.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/Default.aspx


----------

